# Anyone upgrade from a 325 to a 330 before? Opinions?



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

DC330i said:


> So, I'm trading in my 325i for a 330i. I only had a chance to test drive a 330i once, and that drive is getting fuzzy in my mind. I'm just curious if anyone here has upgraded before and if so what do you think? Was it worth it? Of course, I ask with my 330i just having been unloaded at the docks


I traded my '02 325i for the ZHP last year. I liked the 325 - it does everything the zhp does but at a reduced rate. The 325 doesn't prevent ya from driving at triple-digit speeds, just that the 330 gets to those speeds a lot quicker. The biggest difference is getting around slower traffic. The 330's motor has more torque where you use it - 2000-3000 rpms and passing traffic is a breeze. The 325 was cheaper to run, though, getting about 10 percent better fuel economy.

If it was possible, I'd have both the ZHP and a 325iT (for hauling dogs, etc).


----------



## DC330i (Apr 30, 2004)

LouT said:


> I traded my '02 325i for the ZHP last year. I liked the 325 - it does everything the zhp does but at a reduced rate. The 325 doesn't prevent ya from driving at triple-digit speeds, just that the 330 gets to those speeds a lot quicker. The biggest difference is getting around slower traffic. The 330's motor has more torque where you use it - 2000-3000 rpms and passing traffic is a breeze. The 325 was cheaper to run, though, getting about 10 percent better fuel economy.
> 
> If it was possible, I'd have both the ZHP and a 325iT (for hauling dogs, etc).


 Thanks for the thoughts. I pick up my new 330i this weekend (hopefully, and maybe even tomorrow). I'm looking forward to the change. It's the little things I'm most excited about (lumbar support!) but the bigger engine will not go unappreciated ;0

Here are the specs:

Jet Black 330i
Premium package minus BMW Assist
Bluetooth
XM Direct
Bi-Xenons
Heated seats
Steptronic

and after I pick it up, the Aux. input and UGDO will be installed.


----------



## drkeng (May 29, 2004)

Agree with Lou. Had the 323 up over 100 mph a few times, no problem. Every time I had a 330, however, I definitely felt it was quicker off the line and with small bursts of acceleration. Can't believe it's almost Saturday (now, they're saying it may not rain). Just one day of work, some scotch or tequila, some sleep and then....


----------



## drkeng (May 29, 2004)

:rofl: Although I only have about 30 miles on the car and I am following the break-in rules (no full throttle, under 4500 rpm), it is definitely quicker than the 323; sounds better, too. Sirius radio is pretty cool, too. EXCEPT, does anyone know where the Sirius antenna goes on a cabrio??? I do now. It's a black disc glued onto the trunk--ugh. :rofl:


----------



## DC330i (Apr 30, 2004)

So, I traded in my 03 325i (trade assist) and picked up my 330i today! Thanks for everyone's thoughts. I now have a few of my own 

It's amazing. The first thing I noticed is that the 330i shifts (step) a lot more smoothly than the 325i step. I think the extra power helps there. The 325i jerked when it went from 2nd to 3rd. I felt the torque far too often. The 330i is very smooth. This is especially noticeable when starting off slowly to a roll. The 325 would hesitate at times. The 330i is silky smooth.

I always thought the 325i was fast enough for me. And, I still think that. It's plenty quick. The difference, if I can say there is a difference having only put 80 miles on the car, is that the 330i does so with more grace. It just glides. The 325i always seemed like I was pushing it hard to reach a fast speed. The 330i feels like it has power to spare. Very fast, very smooth. 

I also installed XMDirect when I got home. It's very cool. I put the attenna in the rear package shelf. Works great. No cut outs as far as I can tell from a drive in and around DC. It even works in my garage, which I didn't expect, given there is no line of sight to the sky.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

DC330i said:


> So, I traded in my 03 325i (trade assist) and picked up my 330i today! Thanks for everyone's thoughts. I now have a few of my own
> 
> It's amazing. The first thing I noticed is that the 330i shifts (step) a lot more smoothly than the 325i step. I think the extra power helps there. The 325i jerked when it went from 2nd to 3rd. I felt the torque far too often. The 330i is very smooth. This is especially noticeable when starting off slowly to a roll. The 325 would hesitate at times. The 330i is silky smooth.
> 
> ...


Even though the 330i has a bigger engine then the 325i, the 330i also has taller gearing then the 325i so doesn't that offset some of the difference in HP? :dunno:


----------



## DC330i (Apr 30, 2004)

I have no idea technically. Someone else would have to answer that. But, the 330i, so far at least, does seem to drive more smoothly.


----------

